# World-beat music that is atonal?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Any music , traditional or folkloric atonal, on the planet

:tiphat:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Thundering silence.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I remember there's bitonal folk stuff, and that was already very strange (one doesn't expect to find something like that), but I don't think you will have luck with atonality.


----------

